# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  I Encuentro Miembros Embalses.net!!!

## REEGE

Mando a los "Jefes" del Foro tras los éxitos de audiencia la idea de que se vayan pensando un primer encuentro en un paraje Natural de éste pais del primer encuentro de los amantes de Embalses.net con comida incluida eso si aportando cada miembro su parte.
¿Lo pensareis, Jefes? :Confused:

----------


## Salut

* Salut vota ver la Fuensanta casi llena!

----------


## REEGE

Yo voto por éstas dos cosas Salut!!!

----------


## Salut

Je, desde el famoso Puente de la Vicaría nos vamos a La Posá de Letur, que hacen muy buena comida  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Mando a los "Jefes" del Foro tras los éxitos de audiencia la idea de que se vayan pensando un primer encuentro en un paraje Natural de éste pais del primer encuentro de los amantes de Embalses.net con comida incluida eso si aportando cada miembro su parte.
> ¿Lo pensareis, Jefes?


Pues es una cosa que ya se había planteado, pero no tan en serio como se debería.

A ver qué fechas y lugares se proponen. Yo me apunto (casi) seguro. :Big Grin: 

P.S: Va a ser que yo paso de organizar ya que mi poder de convocatoria fue un tanto escaso la última vez  :Frown:

----------


## juanlo

> * Salut vota ver la Fuensanta casi llena!


Jeje. Y por que no el Tranco lleno?
Os iba a encantar.
O los chorros. (nacimiento del río Mundo)
Yo es que no me puedo ir muy lejos, jejeje.

----------


## Salut

^^ Si esperamos mucho, los chorros ya no llevarán casi agua. Aunque de momento tenemos record de caudal y de días seguidos reventados ^_^

Pero vamos, creo que por esta parte de la Peninsula vivimos unos pocos  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

> Pues es una cosa que ya se había planteado, pero no tan en serio como se debería.
> 
> A ver qué fechas y lugares se proponen. Yo me apunto (casi) seguro.
> 
> P.S: Va a ser que yo paso de organizar ya que mi poder de convocatoria fue un tanto escaso la última vez


Yo al menos no fallé  :Big Grin: 

Buena idea, proponed fechas y ...veremos  :Stick Out Tongue:   buuf, tendriamos que tener el merchandaisin hecho y aprovechar la coyuntura   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Yo al menos no fallé 
> 
> Buena idea, proponed fechas y ...veremos   buuf, tendriamos que tener el merchandaisin hecho y aprovechar la coyuntura



Hablando de merchandashing.... tengo donde hacer las camisetas (y gorras). Ya lo pondré mañana, que ahora no tengo los datos aquí.

----------


## REEGE

Venga sabios que parece que ésto va "palante"
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## FEDE

Bueno pues yo tambien me apunto, siempre que sea un viernes o sabado y donde se haga no este a mas de 4 horas de Carmona ¡que me de tiempo a volver!, ya que los domingos tengo currelo o bien ¡que me pille de vacaciones!  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Como los más veteranos sabéis yo tengo ahora un enano de 7 meses que me imposibilita hacer muchos km., por lo que casi seguro que me sería imposible ir.
Nada me haría más feliz ahora que conoceros a todos ya que por lo que veo sois gente maravillosa y si no puede ser esta vez, poco a poco espero conoceros a todos, sobretodo a Xuquer y Juanlo que tan bien me acogieron y Luján que me recuerdas a mi hace unos años. Pero también a Fede, Antonio, Salut, Cantarín, Jose Luis, etc...

Un abrazo a todos
Sergi

----------

